# Connection problems



## offline69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dear all,
I was joined this forum! I have a few questions need evrybody help.
First of all, My relax room for Music and HT and the devices that I have:
1/2 Channels:
- Wadia 850 CD and Marantz 11S2 SACD
- Pow Krell KSA 200s
- Pre Rotel 980 Interg. Amp.: I used the pre out of the rotel interg. amp. (I still loking for the good pre tube for matching with pow krell, that's why I'm still used the Rotel 980 Iner. Amp.!)
- B&W 803D Speakers

2/HT:
- Sonny S500 Bluray
- Denon AVR 3310
- Front B&W 803D Speakers: I use B&W speakers for 2 channels and HT (Shared with 2 channels and of course use with Krell pow Krell: Denon AVR 3310 pre out to Krell Pow Krell in)
- B&W 603S2 speakers for Rear
- B&W 602S3 for Front Height
- B&W HTM 61 Center
- B&W ASW 610 Sub
- B&W 603S2 SR Back

The porblems as follows:
- 2 channels is OK
- But HT there is problem: I hear buzzing sound, hissing sound at the Front and SR Back speakers.

Pls see my connection way of mine:
- The Dennon AVR 3310 font pre out to pre in the Rotel 980 Interg. Amp.
- The Dennon AVR 3310 SR Back pre out to Main in Rotel 980 Interg. Amp.

Normally, the interg. amp. we can separate the pre. amp. part and pow. amp. into 2 parts. That's why I has to connection from Dennon AVR 3310 front pre out to Rotel pre in for front Speakers and Dennon AVR 3310 SR Back pre out to Rotel 980 Pow in!
My connection wrong way? Or the cables connection failure?

Could you pls help me slove this problem
Thanks for your help
offline69


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you make any changes to your setup before you started hearing the buzzing\hissing sounds?

I would first check all of the wired connections on the back of your receiver/amp and speakers. It also may be an issue with the amp itself, only troubleshooting will tell.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

offline69 said:


> The porblems as follows:
> - But HT there is problem: I hear buzzing sound, hissing sound at the Front and SR Back speakers.


Does this happen all the time??? or just when watching DVD, SAT or OTA channels???

Sometimes if the antenna is not grounded properly it can introduce some grounding noise...


----------



## offline69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for your comment
To Infrasonic:
I have not to setups change before hear buzzing/hissing sound !
I will to check all wire connection.

To salvasol:
It only happens when I watch movies only. I only watching movies on Bluray S550 only.

Thanks and waititng for your help
offline69


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to shack! 

Can you take a picture of the back of you equipment so we can see exactly how you have everything is plugged in?

Matt


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

If it only happens when you watch something on your Bluray player I would guess it is either a connection issue from your BD player to the receiver or the BD player itself. Do you have an extra DVD/BD player you could hookup in its place - the same exact way - to see if it is the player?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

offline69 said:


> It only happens when I watch movies only. I only watching movies on Bluray S550 only.


Is everything connected to the same power outlet???

Try swapping cables and see if it helps...

Try connecting speakers directly to Denon and see if you get the same buzzing/hiss....


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if a power conditioner would help? I do not have one but just a suggestion. 
I'm sure members who do have them would know.


----------



## offline69 (Mar 1, 2010)

I was the power conditioner source.
I think: Denon AVR 3310 pre out into conflict with Rotel 980BX pre in? I was disconnected and the switch connected directly from Denon AVR 3310 pre out to Krell KSA 200s pow amp! Very surprising that this problem has been fix. But other problems occur: when I watch movies the sound of front speakers and center speaker smaller than with rear and sur back speakers. Do you have any idea?
offline69


----------

